
Implement a Just-in-Time Compiler from Scratch - patricksli
http://patricksli.com/feeny.html
======
patricksli
Hello!

Are you a programming language nerd? Are you interested in compilers and
interpreters? Have you always liked them, but felt apprehensive about actually
implementing one yourself?

A few years ago, I had the privilege of teaching a graduate course with Mario
Wolczko at the University of California, Berkeley on programming languages and
compilers. In the course, we teach you how to implement a non-trivial
programming language, starting with a basic abstract syntax tree interpreter,
and ending with a just-in-time compiler.

I just posted our course exercises to my website, which walks you through how
to implement the programming language from scratch.

Cheers, Patrick

P.S. And if you find that you enjoy this sort of thing, consider working with
us at JITX (www.jitx.com) on automating circuit board design. We designed a
programming language for making circuit boards!

